# Smoked Clams on the half shell,Smoked Scallops reverse seared Pic heavy ( UNDER the Sea TD )



## tropics (May 26, 2017)

Under the Sea TD entry #4

Scungilli Salad with Texas Toast Garlic   Toast

Veggies,&  Black Olives cut small 













100_5467.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Grape Tomatoes 













100_5471.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Mix every thing together Cider Vinegar with a little water and Olive Oil













100_5473.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017


















100_5474.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Used the 18.5 Weber Kettle 1 chunk Kiawi 













100_5507.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Shucked some clams very hard for me To not eat them LOL













100_5505.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






These took about 20 minutes 













100_5510.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






nice color













100_5511.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Melted some butter for the Scallops













100_5483.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Smoked in the pan with butter then reverse seared Chunk of Cherry in the coals













100_5512.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Finished 













100_5514.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Now the fresh Pasta













100_5525.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Sauce Juice of 1 Lemon small Onion and Garlic wit Grape Tomatoes & Basil













100_5518.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Saute add tomatoes & a glass of White wine 













100_5523.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Basil goes on at the finish













100_5524.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Fresh Pasta takes only 3 minutes













100_5531.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






This is Delicious freshly grated Cheese and Texas Garlic Toast  













100_5536.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 26, 2017






Thank You to all the entries the judges & sponsors

Thank You Case for the work you are doing

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2017)

Looks absolutely delicious Richie!

Point!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 26, 2017)

Good Lord Richie but that looks good.  Best color on the scallops I've ever seen.

You just can't beat fresh pasta.  And that sauce!!  Must have taken you ages to get all those tomatoes all arranged like that for that pic.  LOL.

I'd eat that meal all day every day.

POINTS!!!!

Gary


----------



## tropics (May 26, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks absolutely delicious Richie!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Al


Al Thanks it was very good & even better the next day

Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 26, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Good Lord Richie but that looks good. Best color on the scallops I've ever seen.
> 
> You just can't beat fresh pasta. And that sauce!! Must have taken you ages to get all those tomatoes all arranged like that for that pic. LOL.
> 
> ...


Gary Thanks the hardest thing with them tomatoes was cutting them up,I used a ladle for plating.

Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 26, 2017)

Fantastic Richie! Thanks for making me hungry. :-)


----------



## tropics (May 26, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Fantastic Richie! Thanks for making me hungry. :-)


Erik You are welcome I love returning the hunger pains LOL Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 26, 2017)

tropics said:


> Gary Thanks the hardest thing with them tomatoes was cutting them up,I used a ladle for plating.
> Thanks for the points I appreciate it
> Richie



Old Chef trick for small 'maters, grapes, olives, take two plastic lids from Chinese take out soup containers or two small plates. Fill the depression of the lids with tomatoes. Place the second lid top down on top of the tomatoes and press gently. Slice between the lids and Viola, Slice Grape tomato halves...JJ


----------



## tropics (May 26, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Gary Thanks the hardest thing with them tomatoes was cutting them up,I used a ladle for plating.
> ...


JJ Thanks for the tip,I still take the end off were the stem was.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2017)

That's Freaking Fantastic Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautiful Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## sportgd (May 26, 2017)

Looks great... I can definitely appreciate the effort it takes to shuck some clams!


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Freaking Fantastic Richie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear Thanks I enjoyed making it and eating it even more.Thanks for the Points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2017)

sportgd said:


> Looks great... I can definitely appreciate the effort it takes to shuck some clams!


Sport The Clams are easy for me I soak in ice water 10 -15 minutes Thanks

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 27, 2017)

Wow Richie, that looks phenomenal !  Nice thread.   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Richie, that looks phenomenal ! Nice thread.


Justin Thanks I will make that again pretty soon,my neighbor gave me a bag of Scallops 

Thanks for the points buddy I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## b-one (May 27, 2017)

Great looking dish Richie!


----------



## mike5051 (May 27, 2017)

Great looking plate Richie!  I have smoked scallops on my to-do list!

Mike


----------



## tropics (May 28, 2017)

b-one said:


> Great looking dish Richie!


b-one Thanks you and thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (May 28, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Great looking plate Richie!  I have smoked scallops on my to-do list!
> 
> Mike


Mike Thanks I never smoked them before,but these with the reverse sear are fantastic Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## bdskelly (May 29, 2017)

Dang work has me late to more than one dinner.  However it appears this one is the one I hate missing the most!  Point to you Richie.  Perfectly done. B


----------



## tropics (May 30, 2017)

BDSkelly said:


> Dang work has me late to more than one dinner. However it appears this one is the one I hate missing the most! Point to you Richie. Perfectly done. B


Brian Thanks its no problem you have to work,when I was working I worked a lot.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## disco (Jun 4, 2017)

Super seafood and qview deserves points, Richie!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 5, 2017)

Richie, What an awesome looking entry !  point


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2017)

Disco said:


> Super seafood and qview deserves points, Richie!
> 
> Disco


Disco Thank You sorry for the late reply,Rotor went bad 

Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, What an awesome looking entry !  point


CM thank you I was asked to make that again for a party on Sat. they had some of the one from the TD

Thanks for the point I appreciate it

They were happy with what I made













100_5659.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 6, 2017


----------



## sauced (Jun 8, 2017)

Great looking plate!! Best way to make the sauce, fresh cherry tomatoes, fresh garlic & fresh basil.

I will gladly take a plate of that!!

Points!!


----------



## tropics (Jun 9, 2017)

Sauced said:


> Great looking plate!! Best way to make the sauce, fresh cherry tomatoes, fresh garlic & fresh basil.
> 
> I will gladly take a plate of that!!
> 
> Points!!


Thanks my neighbor gave me the Scallops,thought it was going to take forever to smoke them little ones.Grape Tomatoes seem real cheap this year,Basil is hard to find I had to buy a plant .Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## mmc0484 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi there! New to the site, but had to create a user name to ask how you smoked those scallops? We've never done scallops in the smoker before, but would love to try. None of the research I've done has given me a consistent temperature or time. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tropics (Jul 20, 2017)

mmc0484 said:


> Hi there! New to the site, but had to create a user name to ask how you smoked those scallops? We've never done scallops in the smoker before, but would love to try. None of the research I've done has given me a consistent temperature or time. Thanks in advance!


MmC I hope I can explain

In the pics I posted,Scallops in the pan with butter I leave them in the pan to get some smoke

@ 225 to 250 F Then reverse sear

see the Pan in the left 













100_5513.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 20, 2017






They were smoked for maybe 30 minutes, you can see very little smoke color

The butter is showing more of the color













100_5514.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 20, 2017






Hope it helps

Richie


----------



## idahopz (Oct 18, 2017)

I have got to try this - as has been mentioned, that is the best sear I have seen on scallops, which is the best part for me.  Excellent cook Richie!


----------



## tropics (Oct 20, 2017)

PZ Thanks Post some pics and if you can PM me,using my laptop it hates me LOL
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 20, 2017)

Them scallops look great Richie!

Mike


----------



## tropics (Oct 21, 2017)

Mike Thanks and for the pointd I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 21, 2017)

tropics said:


> Mike Thanks and for the pointd I appreciate it
> Richie



LOL, I didn't realize the smoke was a few months old!

Mike


----------

